# No sound after awakening from suspend to ram

## sdfg

As the title says, I can't get sound back after I've closed my laptop lid and gone into suspend-to-ram. 

I can't even begin to think what information would be needed to help with this.

I'm using alsa-driver 1.0.14_rc2-r1 with hda-intel, 2.6.20-gentoo-r5 kernel.

Thanks in advance, I really hope someone can help. I'd love never having to turn this off.

-K

----------

## sdfg

Anyone? Please?

-K

----------

## shampton

I have an older IBM laptop that does the same thing.  I remember reading somewhere how to have the system unload all sound as part of the "suspend" process, but unfortunately I don't remember where it was.  In the meantime, a dirty fix would be to just stop/start sound by hand until you can figure out how to do it automatically.  /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

----------

## Morpheuzz

If you use hibernate-script to suspend, you can add this to /etc/hibernate/common.conf to restart alsasound:

```
RestartServices alsasound
```

----------

## toralf

From my experience try  to compile as a module as much as possible of the kernel options (except file system drivers etc  :Wink:  )

----------

## sdfg

 *shampton wrote:*   

> I have an older IBM laptop that does the same thing.  I remember reading somewhere how to have the system unload all sound as part of the "suspend" process, but unfortunately I don't remember where it was.  In the meantime, a dirty fix would be to just stop/start sound by hand until you can figure out how to do it automatically.  /etc/init.d/alsasound stop
> 
> /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 

I was thinking along these lines, but hadn't had a chance to check it. I've just tested: /etc/init.d/alsasound stop, close the lid, wait, open the lid, /etc/init.d/alsasound start. Alas, it didn't work. I'm confused  :Sad: 

----------

## sdfg

 *toralf wrote:*   

> From my experience try  to compile as a module as much as possible of the kernel options (except file system drivers etc  )

 

Yeah, I run alsa as a module for my drivers (hda-intel). What about the reverse? Putting them in the kernel? I think 2.6.20 has hda-intel in the kernel now.

----------

## sdfg

 *Morpheuzz wrote:*   

> If you use hibernate-script to suspend, you can add this to /etc/hibernate/common.conf to restart alsasound:
> 
> ```
> RestartServices alsasound
> ```
> ...

 

To be honest, I'm not sure how it works. I just enabled ACPI (eventually, it was a nightmare, but that's another story) and it Just Worked (tm). Much to my suprise. It (seems) to pick everything else up - wireless, graphics etc, just not sound  :Sad:  Even restarting the service doesn't work.

----------

## Morpheuzz

I have an hda-intel in my laptop too and have the RestartServices alsasound I metioned before.

 *Quote:*   

> To be honest, I'm not sure how it works.

 

Well if you install and configure sys-power/hibernate-script. It will take care of all the loading, unloading, starting, restarting,...

The RestartServices line stops alsasound on suspend and restarts it when waking. (if I understand it well, you didn't stop alsa when suspending, maybe this gives problems)

I'm using suspend2-sources (2.6.19-suspend2-r3) with the alsa-modules of the kernel and the userspace tools version 1.0.14_rc2-r3.

I just found something on the suspend2 site:

http://wiki.suspend2.net/HardwareCompatibility

(scroll down a little to the "sound" section)

----------

## sdfg

 *Morpheuzz wrote:*   

> I have an hda-intel in my laptop too and have the RestartServices alsasound I metioned before.
> 
>  *Quote:*   To be honest, I'm not sure how it works. 
> 
> Well if you install and configure sys-power/hibernate-script. It will take care of all the loading, unloading, starting, restarting,...
> ...

 

If I've been following my ACPI properly, hibernate is when it goes to disk, isn't it? It takes about 2 seconds to load up completey (sans sound, of course) when I just pop the lid, so I'm assuming it suspends to RAM, which to be honest is what I want. 

Unless I've got it all wrong? (Which is highly likely, I'm up to my ears in my dissertation just now  :Sad:  )

----------

## jancici

did you solve this problem?

I am asking because I have same problem here, I am using snd_intel8x0 module

what is strange for me is that every thing around sound card seem okay, I can play mp3 filme ... but can hear sound, I can use alsamixer to control volume. 

do you have any idea?

----------

## jancici

 *jancici wrote:*   

> did you solve this problem?
> 
> I am asking because I have same problem here, I am using snd_intel8x0 module
> 
> what is strange for me is that every thing around sound card seem okay, I can play mp3 filme ... but can hear sound, I can use alsamixer to control volume. 
> ...

 

sorry I did make mistake during writing, I am not albe to hear any sound ...

----------

## sdfg

 *jancici wrote:*   

>  *jancici wrote:*   did you solve this problem?
> 
> I am asking because I have same problem here, I am using snd_intel8x0 module
> 
> what is strange for me is that every thing around sound card seem okay, I can play mp3 filme ... but can hear sound, I can use alsamixer to control volume. 
> ...

 

Well I did solve it, sort of. By getting a new laptop  :Wink:  It's still Toshiba, but -something- seems to have worked. It even recovers if the system was in the middle of playing a sound when it was put to sleep!

I'll give you whatever information you need if you are investigating it yourself, but I'm afraid I didn't get anywhere with it other than this post. Sorry.

----------

